# Shimano Crucial vs. St. Croix Avid - Crankbait Rod



## hoghunter17 (Jul 3, 2014)

In the market for a Crankbait rod and I am currently looking between the 

*St. Croix - Avid Series Crankbait Rod (7ft, MH, Moderate) *
PP: $190
or 

*Shimano Crucial Crankbait Rod (7ft. MH, Med. Fast)*
PP: $120

Anyone have a suggestion as to which one I would get more bang for my buck/any experience with either rod?

Pairing either one of these rods with the Shimano Chronarch in 6.3:1, I will be throwing 10 - 20ft divers mostly in the reservoirs that I fish.

I appreciate any feedback! THANKS


----------



## redbug (Jul 3, 2014)

if you are going to use this as just a crank bait rod I would look for a lower gear ratio...
I run 4.9 to 1 on my cranking rods and for the 20 plus baits I like a 7'6" rod make for a much easier day on your arms


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Jul 3, 2014)

The avid blows away the crucial. Both have lifetime waranty. Since its just a crankbait rod having the most sensitive rod isnt needed but the avid has a much nicer grip and a reels seat you wont have to re tighten throughout the day. If your gonna be throwing 20ft cranks I wouldnt go higher than a 5.4:1 at the most.


----------

